# Introducing the AWE Tuning S3 Exhaust Suite. Available now.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Presenting the AWE Exhaust Suite for the Audi 8V S3. Available now.*

*Perfect quality, fitment, performance, tone, and options to go around. Presenting the AWE Exhaust Suite for the 8V S3: *

Proudly designed, engineered, and manufactured in-house at AWE
Max gains of 12 hp and 9 ft-lbs of torque at the wheels (turbo-back, stock software)
Available as valved SwitchPath™ or more unleashed Track Edition
Handcrafted from CNC mandrel-bent 3” and 2.5” U.S.-sourced .065” wall T304L stainless steel
Direct bolt-on for factory-like simplicity
Less is more: clean, straight-through design maximizes performance
Performance Downpipes are available as resonated or non-resonated
200 CPSI EURO6-compliant HJS catalyst
102mm double-walled, slash-cut tips available in chrome silver or diamond black
Perfect fitment, guaranteed
Features the AWE No CEL Guarantee
Lifetime warranty
SwitchPath™ exhausts are available with the AWE SwitchPath™ Remote for push-button mood control (Sold Separately)
*The Options*

SwitchPath™ Exhaust






Smooth bends, tight packaging, and two attitudes. The SwitchPath™ Exhaust is comprised of handcrafted 3-inch and 2.5-inch U.S.-sourced T304L stainless steel with a valved passenger-side tip outlet. 

SwitchPath™ retains the factory valve behavior, and obeys the S3’s ECU commands based on throttle input, engine speed, and Drive Select. Sneaking out in the morning or creeping through town? Close the valve. Ready to rip? Toggle into Dynamic and your S3 will sing a signature AWE tune with enhanced crackles that will provoke a firm grin.











Track Edition Exhaust






For those who like it raw, rowdy, and light, the AWE Track Edition is for you. The Track Edition takes all of the precision engineering and performance of its SwitchPath™ counterpart, minus the valve on the passenger’s side and the muffler on the driver’s side. The result is a constant “valve open” mode. 

Note: This version is known to get (really) rowdy, and may be too much for many. For that reason, this particular version cannot be returned due to sound preference. You’ve been warned.









https://www.awe-tuning.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/_/n/_npgp9fa.png[/IMG[/URL]]

[U]Conversion Kits:[/U]

We made it easy to convert between SwitchPath™ and Track Edition if you decide at a later date to change your volume. Easy. 

[U]Tip Options:[/U]

AWE SwitchPath™ and Track Edition come standard with 102mm double-walled, slash-cut tips in your choice of chrome silver or diamond black, complete with stamped AWE logo.

[URL="https://bit.ly/2XvCyzY"][IMG]https://www.awe-tuning.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/0/2/02vpruww.png







What’s in the box?

Complete SwitchPath™ or Track Edition Exhaust, four 102mm double-walled, slash-cut tips in desired finish, and all necessary hardware for installation.





*Performance Downpipes:*

To further hone the tone and performance of your S3, we’re offering both resonated and non-resonated downpipes. Both versions feature our No Check Engine Light Guarantee, Fitment Guarantee, a unique internally-lined stainless flex-pipe section to isolate engine movement and offer our Lifetime Warranty on the downpipe (one year on the catalyst core).

Resonated Downpipe: Slightly louder than the stock S3 downpipe. Featuring our No CEL Guarantee (even without software) and a sophisticated and distinguished tone.



Non-Resonated Downpipe: Removes the resonator for a more aggressive note, much louder than the stock downpipe. Featuring our No CEL Guarantee (even without software) and a pronounced note.



What’s in the box?

Complete Performance Downpipe, 3” downpipe adapter. and all necessary hardware for installation.

*About the AWE SwitchPath™ Remote:*

_Push-button mood control._

Open and close exhaust valves with the push of a button from inside the cabin at any time
Works with stock system, or AWE SwitchPath™ Exhaust
Comes as a set of two remotes with wiring harness, control box and mounting hardware
Compact design perfect for a keychain or cup holder
From quiet to aggressive with the tap of a button
No Check Engine Light - Guaranteed
What it does:

The AWE SwitchPath™ Remote and accompanying control box overrides the factory valving to allow the exhaust valves, whether it be on the AWE SwitchPath™ Exhaust or the stock exhaust, to be opened or closed manually via the SwitchPath™ Remote.

How to operate:

With the AWE SwitchPath™ Controller installed, the exhaust valves can be opened by pressing the “On” button found on the left side of the SwitchPath™ Remote. To close the exhaust valves simply press the “Off” button on the right side of the remote.

Please note, the AWE SwitchPath™ Remote overrides the stock valve control, meaning the exhaust must be opened and closed with the remote as desired.



*Data:*


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

A few revs with a freshly installed AWE Tuning SwitchPath™ Exhaust with 102mm Diamond Black Tips.


----------



## HBird (Jul 9, 2013)

Andrew I have an AWE SwitchPath from my now old Mk7 R (loved it), will this fit my S3?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

birdseed404 said:


> Andrew I have an AWE SwitchPath from my now old Mk7 R (loved it), will this fit my S3?


Yes, but you will need new tip sections (the components that exit from the muffler) as the S3 is longer than the R


----------



## HBird (Jul 9, 2013)

Josh/AWE said:


> Yes, but you will need new tip sections (the components that exit from the muffler) as the S3 is longer than the R


That's good news! Sent you an email.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

For those who want the same performance as the SwitchPath™ Exhaust, but volume and aggression cranked to 11 at all times.

The AWE Tuning S3 Track Edition Exhaust is in-stock and *ready to ship (no lead time) at TAG Motorsports*!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Views of the AWE Tuning S3 SwitchPath™ Exhaust with 102mm Diamond Black Tips.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The no compromise configuration - quality, performance, sound, and peace of mind - AWE S3 Resonated Performance Downpipe featuring a EURO6 compliant HJS catalyst and SwitchPath™ Exhaust.

Find a dealer right this way.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE SwitchPath™ music!

Dealer/installer: City Performance Centre

Get yours through an AWE dealer or direct, right this way.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

In control with New German Performance and the AWE SwitchPath™ Exhaust and Remote combo!

Uncork your S3 the proper way with SwitchPath. Get your own through any AWE dealer or direct.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Precision engineering enables a perfect fit. Every time.

A fresh SwitchPath™ Exhaust with 90mm chrome tips for an S3 via the great crew at Excelerate.

We can build you one, too. Learn more here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

SwitchPath™ equipped via KMD Tuning.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Secure your deal by 12/3. Receive 15% off all AWE Audi products, valid through participating AWE dealers and awe-tuning.com.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Rockin' the 90s with @nanogreys3.

*Learn more about the AWE SwitchPath™ Exhaust right this way.*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Receive the following discounts on AWE Audi products:

• 20% off MSRP on the AWE S-FLO Carbon Intake Suite for the Audi B8/8.5 S4/S5 3.0T.
• 20% off MSRP on AWE Intercooler Kits for the 2.7TT.
• 15% off MSRP on all other AWE Audi products.

Valid through participating AWE dealers and at AWE-Tuning.com.*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Start 'em cold, people, and let's #RumbleTogether. Send us your #AWEColdStartChallenge videos to us via Facebook, Instagram, or the email listed below for a chance to win an AWE GearBox.

Email: [email protected]
Instagram: @awetuningofficial
Facebook: @AWETuning


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Pipe up and rev 'em loud.

• Tag your rev videos with #AWERowdyRevChallenge on Instagram for a chance to be one of five winners to receive an AWE GearBox.

Follow us on Instagram: @awetuningofficial


----------

